# Tiny Romans



## RelicRaker (Mar 14, 2018)

Here's one I didn't see coming. Found a whole bunch of tiny plastic soldiers, knights, and Roman horsemen in a dig site. Likely from the 1960s–70s.


----------



## LolaInSF (Mar 14, 2018)

Love those! What fun!


----------

